# [2008] Smugglers Notch Resale Question?



## WelcomeHome (Aug 12, 2008)

My friend with 3 kids (9,7 and 2) took the timeshare presentation at Smugglers Notch.

He asked my advice, and I told him there were several resales available for much less on "Redweek."  He was told that he would receive free "kids camp" for the first 20 years with his purchase.

Does anyone know if the "kids camp" is ALWAYS included free for any Smugglers Notch owner, regardless of whether or not it's a resale or original purchase from the developer? Or is free "kids camp"  Smugglers Notch incentive for people to purchase direct from them?  If you buy a resale, is the "kids camp" transferable to the new owner?  Is free kids camp an entitlement to all owners regardless of whether or not it was purchased via resale?

Thanks for your help!

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## llenod (Aug 12, 2008)

It is my opinion that the extra "perks" are never worth the difference.  The resale market is the way to go.  Here is a Q/A from ebay about a smugg purchase:

Q:  How many years of ownership benefits are left with the purchase of this unit? (ex free kids camps and discounts) Thanks for your time. JO Aug-12-08 
A:   When purchasing a Smugglers Notch timeshare, the ownership package does not transfer. I have confirmed this info with the Owners Services Dept and Sales Dept at Smugglers. Many private owners will tell you that it will transfer; however, it does not. According to Smuggs (winter of 2008), new owners who purchase at the resort -or- on the resale market may acquire a 20-year Owner's Benefit package for 850.00 per person. When you purchase a timeshare at the resort they'll TELL you that the 20-year package is included; however, they've just built the package fee into their high prices. 


So you can buy the resale and pay $850 to the resort for the 20yr package.  Probably save 10-15k, that way.


----------



## charford (Aug 12, 2008)

Ilenod's info is correct. The amount charged for a 20 year benefit package per person may vary year to year. Owners benefits do not transfer upon resale. A new owner would need to purchase the benefits, IF THEY DESIRE, at approximately $1000 per person. It is not necessary to purchase the benefits and there are several Smuggs owners who have not purchased benefits. They would then have to pay for the kids camp as well as full freight for any of the amenities that Smuggs owners (with benefits) get discounts on. 

For your friend, then, the purchase price would include $5000 worth of benefits. In addition, if he purchases resale and decides that he wants the benefits package, 20% of the purchase price would be due to Smuggs, since he has taken the timeshare tour and they have "invested" a discounted stay in him and his family. (Smuggs reasoning, not mine)  So, if he purchases a week off of redweek for $18000, he would have to pay approximately $5000 for the benefits package plus $3600 for the privilege of being able to purchase the benefits package. Total would be $26600. So, he would need to calculate whether that $18000 resale is a better unit/week than he could buy from Smuggs (including benefits) for $26600.


----------



## ctreelmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Also, Smuggs' bennies include more than just "kid camp."  The package includes entrance to all the pool areas and free activities in the afternoon/evening (although to be honest, I think I've been asked to show my bracelet maybe twice in the 3 years they've had them).  

It also entitles you to 30% discounts on things like tennis camp (for kids and adults), and since we're summer owners who rarely get to go in the winter, I'm not crystal clear on the winter perks, but I know you get a discount on ski lessons, equipment rentals, etc.  If you trade back into Smuggs through RCI or rent from another owner and own a bennie package, you get to use your benefits for those stays as well.

Another question:  I know all new direct purchases from Smuggs are automatically Points, not Weeks.  I'm not sure what happens if you buy resale from an owner who has not converted his ownership to Points--and why would he spend $3k to do so if he's trying to sell the unit?  If the new owner would be responsible for the conversion fee, that would be an additional $3000, unless he wanted to stay with Weeks. We haven't/won't convert, so staying with Weeks isn't a bad thing, but some folks really want a Points ownership.


----------



## esk444 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can resale owners buy the Owners package just for the children?  Just curious, as I don't think I would need the use of multiple pools, waterslides, organized activities, etc., but my children would.  

Also, do all prime summer and winter season weeks require an add on off season week?  If so, can you separate those weeks and try to sell or give away the off season week?


----------



## charford (Aug 13, 2008)

> Can resale owners buy the Owners package just for the children? Just curious, as I don't think I would need the use of multiple pools, waterslides, organized activities, etc., but my children would.



Many of the activities are family activities and are designed for parents and kids. Also, children under a certain age are not allowed in the pools by themselves and a parent must accompany them. So, it would probably depend on the age of your children, but I've never heard of someone doing this. 



> Also, do all prime summer and winter season weeks require an add on off season week? If so, can you separate those weeks and try to sell or give away the off season week?



Not ALL weeks package come with an off season float week, but the vast majority do, especially those sold directly from Smuggs. Week 24 is often sold by itself. There are also packages that have a fixed week one year and a float week the next. The two (or more) week packages cannot be subdivided.


----------



## esk444 (Aug 14, 2008)

charford said:


> Many of the activities are family activities and are designed for parents and kids. Also, children under a certain age are not allowed in the pools by themselves and a parent must accompany them. So, it would probably depend on the age of your children, but I've never heard of someone doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ALL weeks package come with an off season float week, but the vast majority do, especially those sold directly from Smuggs. Week 24 is often sold by itself. There are also packages that have a fixed week one year and a float week the next. The two (or more) week packages cannot be subdivided.




Thanks.  I really like the idea of Smuggs and its family friendly atmosphere, but I really don't like idea of an off season week.  I'll keep an eye for a week 24.


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 17, 2008)

esk444 said:


> Thanks.  I really like the idea of Smuggs and its family friendly atmosphere, but I really don't like idea of an off season week.  I'll keep an eye for a week 24.



You can often trade back into Smuggs with the off-season week, especially if you're willing to do a last minute trade.  You can also convert it to points, although I'm not a big fan of that option.  But if you do convert it, you can use two weeks' worth of off season points to get a week in high season.  I just think that week 24 is a bit early in the season (often kids are still in school) so if you're going to buy that week, make extra sure that it is the week you want.

There's also an option where you can buy one week every year, but it's only a high season, fixed week (during a more peak time) every other year, and then an off-season week in between.  Some folks find this option more affordable, but it can be a bummer, once you make friends, not to be returning the next year.  We're here now and I just love it so much...I would hate to know I wasn't coming back next year!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 16, 2010)

Let's say you buy smuggs resale and then add the benefits at around $1000 per person for 20 years. If you then rent out your unit in one of those years, will the benefits be available to the family renting from you (free kids camps, water park access, etc).


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 17, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Let's say you buy smuggs resale and then add the benefits at around $1000 per person for 20 years. If you then rent out your unit in one of those years, will the benefits be available to the family renting from you (free kids camps, water park access, etc).



No, you can't rent your benefits with the unit.


----------



## keepgoing (Jun 21, 2010)

*Smugg Resort Util Fee per unit/week*

I found the smuggspass info.  ignore this one and read the next instead. thanks.

I remember if I rented a unit/week from an owner, I also have to buy (mandatory) some sort of a resort util fee per unit.  Isn't that include the owner benefit like pool access?  If not, what is the resort util fee per unit is for?

Thanks.


----------



## keepgoing (Jun 21, 2010)

*Smuggpass per unit/week*

I remember if I rented a unit/week from an owner, I can buy something called a SmuggsPass, in summer it is $45/day and in winter it is $199 for the whole stay.  Both are per unit.  Is this the same as the owner benefits?  The smugg pass seems more economical than buying the benefit at one shot for 10 years for $1k/person.

Thanks.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jun 22, 2010)

smuggs pass and club owner benefits are not the same...... you need to look at what facilities and discountsyou would use to see how the costs compare for you.

we are winter club owners, our benefits (cost $800 per person for 20 yrs when we bought from smuggs in 2003), work out at a cost of £40 per year per person - for that we get FREE lift tickets, plus 1/3 discount on rentals, camps, lessons etc, plus 20% off in the clothing store, plus use of all the resort facilities and entertainment, plus all the usual owner discounts/benefits if we use our float week to exchange back into smuggs in the summer (1/3 off kids camps etc).

this link shows the current costs and disocunts for the smuggs pass http://www.smuggs.com/pages/universal/smuggspass.php 

the smuggs pass is a moving target - the cost seems to increase each year since it was introduced 4 or 5 years ago, and what you get for your money also seems to decrease each year. for example, this winter some of the discounts did not apply during "holiday weeks".

at least if you buy a benefits package you have locked in the cost and your entitlement up front - its part of your purchase contract.


----------

